# A major shop upgrade



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hate you *ic3*... thanks for rubbing it in!

Wood love one!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had my saw a couple of years now. I have a delta 1.5 hp collector. With it connected directly to the saw base it does okay. It collects maybe 90% of stuff. If I connect it into my system, about 12 ft away it doesn't do much. I figure it's a product of the collector power not the saw. I don't have the upper blade hose connected, but it does spit sawdust like any other saw. Dust collection is always a success/fail work in progress for me.

BTW… you're gonna love the saw for sure.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

A Sawstop has been in my shop for almost 10 years. It is a terrific saw in all respects except, as you point out, dust collection. A few months ago I added the Sawstop overarm vacuum attachment and it definitely helps in dust collection. But, even here, if you are cutting just the very edge off a piece, there is still lots of dust. It also interferes with use of a pushstick if the blade is close to the the fence which happens pretty often.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The dust collection on almost all tablesaws could be improved especially.on top if you 're taking a small slice.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> A Sawstop has been in my shop for almost 10 years. It is a terrific saw in all respects except, as you point out, dust collection. A few months ago I added the Sawstop overarm vacuum attachment and it definitely helps in dust collection. But, even here, if you are cutting just the very edge off a piece, there is still lots of dust. It also interferes with use of a pushstick if the blade is close to the the fence which happens pretty often.
> 
> - iminmyshop


The unit blocking the fence… I've experienced that. I found that If I raise the blade up the dust collection cowling clears the fence and I can get it close.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

I experienced the same dust collection problem with mine, especially with zero clearance inserts. I 'solved' it by using a cheap shopvac on the blade guard. Much better


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

The majority of the dust from a cut gets pulled or falls into the dust shroud beneath the blade. Some, doesn't make it into the shroud and falls to the cabinet floor. Depending on your perspective, an inch after 5 months or so is or isn't a lot. As for overarm collection, I bought it as an accessory when I got the saw 7 yrs ago. I never use it anymore. Sawstop produced a great saw but got it wrong with this accessory. The suction draw is woeful at best. If you do decide to get it, consider redesigning the fittings. Sawstop gives you a 90 degree tee off of the dust port. It should be a 45 or at least a wide sweep 90. Another alternative, as mentioned by someone above, is to have the overarm collection on a separate means of collection, such as a shop-vac.


----------



## smoknjoe44 (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice buy. I'm probably going to purchase one this weekend. How was it go get loaded and unloaded from the truck?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> Nice buy. I m probably going to purchase one this weekend. How was it go get loaded and unloaded from the truck?
> 
> - smoknjoe44


When I got mine last year It was fortunate that Woodcraft had a lift at the rear of their store. Two guys had a real time to push it into my truck after it was up in the air. When I got home (I'm 65) I was a bit concerned and contemplated waiting for my nephew for help. I put a couple of planks off the back of the tailgate and slid the two boxes to the ground. I then pushed them across the driveway a few feet and use the same planks to slide them up the four steps to the inside of the shop. It was an effort but actually went better than I had inticipated. So, It's doable with one person. A couple would be better. The advertised weight is 449 lbs. Two boxes though. I'd say that the weight is probably split 60/40 between the two.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

smoknjoe44:

They had a forklift at the back of the store, he picked it up from the dock and set it in the truck bed. When I got home I unloaded it by myself also. I'd rather not go into too much detail but it involved a box knife, a come-along, and a desk chair. I don't want the "safety experts" on the forum to nail me so I'll just say that it would have been nice to have a second person.

Good Luck!

Wayne


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

If anyone is one the fence about this saw, go for it. I doubt you'll have buyer's remorse. Especially if you accidentally bang your finger against the blade. I'm not a fan of the fence, but I know I'm in the minority. Personally, I recommend the folding out feed table and the router table attachment. I've come to appreciate the additional length the router table has added to the table saw.


----------



## jgred (Dec 21, 2017)

I also recently bought the 3hp PCS with 52" table and out feed table. Highly recommend.

Buy it with the industrial mobile base.


----------



## Figjam36 (Sep 1, 2021)

I know this is an old post but oh well, maybe this'll help. There is a way to (almost) eliminate the dust that ends up in front of the saw on the floor or on your feet.. What I use are a couple rectangular magnetic sheets that I bought on amazon for like $8. These are used to cover the bevel adjustment indicator gap/opening in the front of the saw. They work like a charm and cover up that fairly large opening in the front of the saw. That opening is where most all of the saw dust that ends up on the floor comes from. For less than $10 it's a great upgrade to the saw's DC. Cheers.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for that, I think I'll give it a try. I never noticed anything coming out of there, but I guess I'm busy watching the wood go through.


----------

